# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس >  سؤال بخصوص كلية الشريعة و القانون:

## عمرو الجندى

السلام عليكم إخوانى الأعزاء

أرجو التكرم بالإفادة بمدى جواز أن يسجل من معه ليسانس حقوق و ماجستير فى القانون الجنائى و الخاص فى كلية الشريعة و القانون لدرجة الدكتوراه من عدمه.

و تقبلوا تحياتى.

أخوكم/ عمرو الجندى.

----------

